# The View Outside Your Window - due whenever



## SlimPaul (Jan 21, 2009)

I couldn't find that assignment on TPH, and it's so obvious! Let's share our views. 
I live around nature and here's mine.


----------



## Enem178 (Jan 21, 2009)

Here You Go..  The Sunrise When I Look Out My Window.. It's not the best shot but im still learning the camera.


----------



## modlife (Jan 21, 2009)

Corolla, NC...Taken with an old SD600  The Currituck Sound is just over the treeline, 
Currituck Beach lighthouse just out of frame to the right. The beach is on the backside of my building. Approx 0.15mi water to water


----------



## leighthal (Jan 21, 2009)

Taken from my diningroom window.


----------



## KiwiShot (Jan 22, 2009)

Auto-mode. 

My very first picture on the forums. I am no longer a virgin! Yey!


----------



## forzabrian (Jan 22, 2009)

here's mine:


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's mine.  I am lucky to live on the 4th floor in a quiet house in a quiet neighbourhood with a view like this out of the window right beside my bed.





I love it.

(That is nine 10mm shots stitched together)


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## javig999 (Jan 22, 2009)

This is technically right outside the front window...from our porch. Just after a recent cold spell:







Sunset from our home office...now turned nursery:


----------



## Enem178 (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Idea OP!!!


----------



## inTempus (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 22, 2009)

I see some great views! Javig, how's life in the mountains?


----------



## Don Kondra (Jan 22, 2009)

It was snowing pretty good today so this is all I've got :mrgreen:






Cheers, Don


----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 23, 2009)

Don Kondra said:


> It was snowing pretty good today so this is all I've got :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great shot! but is it the view outside your window?


----------



## Don Kondra (Jan 23, 2009)

Shot through the patio door.... 

One of the advantages of living on an acreage 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Don Kondra (Jan 23, 2009)

Perhaps a little more "on topic", an older shot out the front door :mrgreen:







Cheers, Don


----------



## schuylercat (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## damian5000 (Jan 29, 2009)

Believe it or not, here is the view outside my window....


----------



## SlimPaul (Feb 16, 2009)

Best view of all, Damian  Let's see some more


----------



## SlimPaul (Feb 16, 2009)

Best view of all, Damian  Let's see some more 
I'll share with 2 more views to liven this thread up.

Spain:





Italy:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 16, 2009)

beautiful...isn't it?


----------



## Mrs.Doe (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's hubby's boat going by out front the other day.  He's the one in brown coveralls.


----------



## photographydame (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Antarctican (Mar 7, 2009)

^^^ You have an error that prevents the photo from showing...you have a space after 'jpg' that needs to be removed, and then the final square bracketed part needs the / before img


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 7, 2009)

:mrgreen: Out the patio door, 50-200 + ec 14... 






Cheers, Don


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Not a recent photo, but the view outside my window on this particular day.

Hunting for human remains in my back yard shortly after we moved in.  Quite an interesting day.


----------



## UtahsRebel (Mar 19, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> Not a recent photo, but the view outside my window on this particular day.
> 
> Hunting for human remains in my back yard shortly after we moved in.  Quite an interesting day.


And the reason you even thought there might be human remains was...???


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 19, 2009)

UtahsRebel said:


> And the reason you even thought there might be human remains was...???


Forgot about posting that...

I didn't think there might be human remains, the police think.

Story....

Bought the house in 2000. About a year later a detective knocks on the door asking about the previous owner. Seems the wife disappeared back in the 80's, supposedly disappeared on a stormy night running to the grocery store and never returning. The case was never closed and the detective told us they visit every few years. Since there are now new owners, he asked us if we have noticed any concrete patches or anything in the basement and asked if he could have a look around.

Fast forward a couple of years and the same detective visits. They have this K9 unit trained to find human remains in the area and he wanted permission to bring the dog out while in the general area. He explained that we may notice a helicopter fly over just surveying the area so we wouldn't be alarmed over that. Never thought anything of the helicopter until my wife called me at work and said how a copter with POLICE plastered on the side hovered and circled out house about 100 feet up four times before flying off! Hmm, if we weren't the talk of the neighborhood, we sure are now! LOL.

Two days later, I have a detective's car, State Police car in the driveway, two State cars out front, a K9 van, and uniformed police all over my yard with a (beautiful) German Sheppard running around.

After all was done did the detective visit the neighbor's to explain what was going on... after the helicopter circling my house at 100 ft four times and my property filled with police, LOL.

So, that's the story.  I figured I'd get some people wondering by posting the way I did, hehe.


----------



## UtahsRebel (Mar 19, 2009)

Well??......Any remains found? If so, it would probably be enough to make me sell the house.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Ha ha!  No, no remains found.  Since the brother down the road refused permission for them to bring the dog, we now have our suspicions


----------



## UtahsRebel (Mar 19, 2009)

So....Back to the regularly scheduled program. Here is the view off my back deck. This was taken in April 2007.


----------



## maulrat (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful photo UtahsRebel.  I miss the snow.  I'm stuck in lousy San Diego, CA


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 19, 2009)

Half an hour ago 

50-200mm + ec 14 







Cheers, Don


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 25, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> So, that's the story.  I figured I'd get some people wondering by posting the way I did, hehe.



Holy crap! That almost sounds like something you'd see on TV or in a movie and it's scary and upsetting that there are people amongst us that are capable of committing such horrible crime. Well I do hope they will find that woman, dead or alive course it's just not normal that a person would be missing for so long hmm unless she ran off with a handsome dude lmao!

The apartment building I am currently living in is a piece of crap built like 90 years ago or something. It really reminds me of those buildings in Harlem, NYC during the 80s I've seen on TV lol.









Don Kondra said:


> Half an hour ago
> 
> 50-200mm + ec 14
> 
> Cheers, Don



That's one cute squirrel with huge Bambi eyes .


----------



## cmerritt627 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## itsjustbrandy (Mar 28, 2009)

cmerritt.. I'm in awe... I've always wanted to own a bed-n-breakfast along the coast 

This was taken the right after I received my cam as a gift in late Dec. 08
It's a view from our sliding patio door.


----------



## CyclonePWR (Mar 29, 2009)

Currently view out of my window in Russia. Sorry the sky looks so crappy but its impossible to get a blue sky day this time a year. C&C welcome.


----------



## chops (Mar 29, 2009)

cmerritt627 said:


>



Can I move in?!


----------



## NikintheWeekly (Mar 29, 2009)

not so exciting La crosse, Wi


----------



## Flems (Mar 29, 2009)

Quick HDR attempt out my rain-spotted rez window...


----------



## epp_b (Mar 29, 2009)

Taken through my bedroom window this morning


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## chops (Mar 31, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Holy crap! That almost sounds like something you'd see on TV or in a movie and it's scary and upsetting that there are people amongst us that are capable of committing such horrible crime. Well I do hope they will find that woman, dead or alive course it's just not normal that a person would be missing for so long hmm unless she ran off with a handsome dude lmao!
> 
> The apartment building I am currently living in is a piece of crap built like 90 years ago or something. It really reminds me of those buildings in Harlem, NYC during the 80s I've seen on TV lol.



This actually reminds me of that old school in that movie Silent Hill. Spooky! :crazy:


----------



## chops (Mar 31, 2009)

Oddly enough, I didn't see that lens flare in my E-3's viewfinder when I took the shot. Oh well.


----------



## fongp (Apr 3, 2009)

Just went out an snapped one. Can anyone show me how to get the mountains to not be so washed out without making the trees too dark? I use ps to adjust the levels a bit to bring out the green.


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## JKnobelock (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## bdavison (Apr 11, 2009)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_r4gPpvvljEI/SYNGhd7_UBI/AAAAAAAAAAs/owV36uuUHco/s1600-h/DSC_0699.JPG

Nikon D60
128.3sec
f/3.5


----------

